# Numerical (Not Digital) Watch



## socrates (Aug 17, 2009)

In 1970 I bought a 'digital" watch from my mum's Freeman's catalogue. Not electronic but a wind up watch with rotating numbers shown through windows in a dark blue dial. Price was around Â£6.00. Sold it a year later for money to buy records. Wish I'd kept it now. Does anyone have idea what it might have been and where I could pick one up now?


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Think they're called jump-hour watches. There's quite a few available on eBay.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

There were quite a few mechanical `Digital `watches in the 70`s, I had one though I can`t remember what make it was









I bought this one NOS from Roy a few years ago









*Lordex `Digital` Swiss Made, 1 Jewel Pin Pallet, circa 1970s.*

*
*









*
*


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I always liked these yet never owned one. An interesting thing not only screw down crowns on pocket watches were around pre 1900, but also experimentation with digital displays like this Hammy 912


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

They come up quite often on e-bay here's my Buler bought from there.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Like Mac's, this Zeno Jump Hour was bought NOS from our host :rltb:










As Clum said try ebay or google "retro watches", I believe there is a web site that specialises in this sort of stuff (although not cheap)


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Not mine, but looks interesting:


----------



## socrates (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for these replies. I'm off to the Alladin's cave which is ebay to do some searching. If I find the one I had, I'll let you know. Cheers


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Here's mine - another one from the bay a year or so back :yes:










*Orion Jump Hour (22mm lugs! )*

Be aware 22mm straps can be hard to find, I ended up buying a "fashionista" watch (cheapie) just to get the Blue Crapdile strap to set this one off - whilst not original, I think it does the job well!


----------



## socrates (Aug 17, 2009)

I really appreciate the replies to this one. It's now turning into a chrono-genealogical (I made that word up) treasure hunt. I've emailed Freemans to see if they have records from the catalogues of decades ago and will try to track down the watch. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Oo! A jump-hour thread. Can't resist chipping in with mine:

*Ruhla Digi73*, German Democratic Republic










arguably the most legible jump-hour dial of the 1970s

*Nelson Digital*, Israel










This one has the common BFG 866 pin-lever, but it's been hot-rodded to 17 jewels.

I also have a 1885 Gedeon Thommen jump-hour/jump-minute pocket-watch

...in pieces


----------



## don natel (Mar 13, 2009)

Here's my two;


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Shot of mine:


----------



## socrates (Aug 17, 2009)

Mel, yours looks similar to the one I had all those years ago. If it's not too forward a question, how much was it?


----------



## ravi.kiran (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow! Excellent watches everybody.

Don natel,

The Endura looks great! :wub:


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

I also have a couple of Jump hour

Adrem of the bay sorry poor pic










and Hanowa I bought at a work Auction


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

'Alpha-watch' make jump hour watches - I bought one for my brother and put it on one of Richards straps and he absolutly loves it!


----------



## socrates (Aug 17, 2009)

Really like the Adrem - do have any other pics?


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

socrates said:


> Really like the Adrem - do have any other pics?


Sorry will try and take a couple of pics tonight if I am home in good time.

Bought it off the bay within the last fortnight under Â£20 delivered if I remember right.

I bought as I have a couple of other Adrem watches.


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Better Photos of the Adrem



















I checked bought of the bay less than Â£15.00 delivered


----------



## socrates (Aug 17, 2009)

thanks for posting the new pics - it looks very similar to the one I had, but of course memory after decades can be a little suspect. let me know if you ever spot another. Cheers


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

I used to own the Stowa on the left but sold it on here a couple of months ago


----------

